

Origin of Quake3's Fast InvSqrt() (2006) - dsr12
http://www.beyond3d.com/content/articles/8/

======
psgbg
Again?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=81093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=81093)
(7 years ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=949228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=949228)
(5 years ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2639569](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2639569)
(4 years ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4748911)
(2 years ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5861255)
(2 years ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6994880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6994880)
(a year ago)

